# Hiatal Hernia



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had an upper endoscopy Tuesday and it showed I have a small hiatal hernia. She wasnt even looking for that, I was having the scope to re-check an area where I had a rare benign tumor (carcanoid) removed. I had been having some upper GI issues, some were scarey, pain, squeezing across my chest up top and a feeling that things were going UP rather than down. She didnt say that I had GERD but I'm wondering if maybe I have that too. I googled hiatal hernia and it seems that you can get it from straining to poop. My IBS alternates but has been in more of a C mode lately. Thats when I seem to notice these upper symptoms. I dont really get much heartburn, just that wierd squeezy feeling that I thought was gas up high. Once I would get into a comfortable enough postion, usually on my left side w/my head sort of elevated, I'd either burp and feel better or eventually it would feel better.Wondering if there are others like me and if so what helps? Eating smaller more frequent meals seems to help me.Thanks in advance


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Since you brought it up, Nancy, I have wondered if a hernia is necessary in order to allow the acid up the esophagus. I had nothing but indigestion for years, and all-day-long-constantly in the mid-90s, and would occassionally have a reflux at night, if my digestion didn't calm down. When I finally stopped the indigestion, the reflux stopped as well. It wasn't until I found this site that I ever heard of the hernia as a cause, and I am just wondering if you, or anyone else, knows if you can have GERD without that muscle being impaired?Mark


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Mark-I was pretty groggy when my gastro told me I had a hiatal hernia, but I remember specifically asking her if I had GERD and she said no. A friend of mine thought she had IBS but it turned out that she does have GERD. She did not say that she also had a hernia so I assume you can surely have GERD without a hernia. I know you can have whats called "functional dyspepsia"- the same thing that happens with IBS on the bottom occurs in the top of the GI tract. I think dyspepsia means indigestion. Maybe this is what you are talking about, as in this instance the top doesnt work the right way but there is nothing wrong with the structures involved. Hope this helps


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure I have numbers to back it up, but I think GERD is more common in people with HH but it is not a 100% corespondance.Some people have the hernias without any symptoms if they are small enough and I am pretty sure you can have GERD without the hiatal hernia. It could be a weakness in the sphincter. I think with the hernia the sphincter doesn't have to be as weak to get the reflux.I had a scope on Weds and they found a medium sized one. They just want me to continue the acid blockers like I have been, but I don't need to do anything else as the heartburn seems to be well controlled.K.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I dont really have much heartburn, more of a feeling of fullness/gas in the upper part of my gi tract. The hernia is very small and she says unless it gets really big its not going to be a problem.


----------

